# need Motorcycle license info!



## jbranton

Hi all,
I am currently on a posting (Diplomatic) here in Rome and want to get my motorcycle license. I have a certified translation (w/stamp) of my Canadian drivers license and am wondering if I can apply for the "folia rossa" or learners permit with this? 

I have been told that if I have only a Canadian Drivers license, I will not be able to apply for an Italian motorcycle license until I complete the entire Italian Drivers license process (Learners to practical test....2 to 3 months!!!?) first. Is this true?

One other question, in Italy, must you have a drivers license before getting a motorcycle license?

I just need to know if expats are able to get an Italian Motorcycle license and how to go about doing so. Any help in clearing up the confusion is very much appreciated!  

Regards,
John


----------



## NickZ

1) I thought Canadian diplomatic personal could convert their Cdn licenses. I remember something on the embassy website about this. So you might want to check. I'd assume the embassy staff would know this.

2) If you have IDP from CAA you can drive on that for 12 months. At least for cars. I assume for bikes to.

3) You'd be very lucky to do the tests etc in two months. You can't take the written until 30 days after passing the medical test and getting the folio rosso. You then can't take the road test for another 30 days. All this assumes you pass everything. There are enough quirks between the Cdn rules and the EU road rules that you're likely better off taking at least a few classes and doing plenty of written tests.

4) A bike license is just a class of drivers license. An A will get you on a vespa. How big of a bike are you looking at?


----------



## jbranton

Conversions are not being done any more. For reasons above my pay grade, Italy and Canada do not have a reciprocal agreement anymore.
As for my Drivers license, I am covered. The Staff have issued me with my cert. translation which acts in place of an IDP. 

Essentially they are the same thing as you cannot drive with an International Drivers license only, it needs to be accompanied by your original license as well. If that license includes a motorcycle endorsement, then there is no problem. Mine, however, does not have such an endorsement, so Im forced to look at going through the Italian system. Or fly home and do it there....which is looking more and more like an actual option at this point

As far as time frame, I am prepared for the long haul! You are right...2-3 months sounds a bit optimistic! The situation for me, is that I do not mind doing the Motorcycle license process from scratch, but I do mind having to re-do my drivers (Patante B) license from scratch just do be eligible to do the motorcycle (Patante A?) License. and that is what I a being told at this point by the staff here. It seems I am the first Canadian that has wanted to do this (?!!) so they're not very sure about anything.
As for size of bike, I was looking at a 600cc. However, looking on the Ministero dei trasporti website, I read that you must have two years experience (with your Pat. A) before being legal to ride bikes of that size....or at least that's what I got from it. My Italian is not that great yet.
John


----------



## jbranton

Actually, scratch what I said about the 2 years experience thing.... I re-read what it said, and the 2 year experience applys only if you are 20 years old. If you are over 21, then its ok, which for once, works in my favour


----------



## NickZ

You don't need a B to get an A .

But the process is basically the same. Instead of the road test being in a car you test on the bike. 

The two year limit is based on horsepower. 34cv or 25Kw. Unless you do the the test with what the book calls a high powered bike.


----------



## fstr172002

If you want to get your motorcycle license fast and cheap and at the same time see other countries you can come to Romania.
The fees for motorcycle licence will not exceed 250 euro in this period. You will receive high quality and professional training ! The time required for a student to get his drivers license is about 1 month and 2 weeks. 
Our school's motorcycles are from 200cc to 800cc. Of course, bikes over 500cc are just for training and experiencing bigger motorcycles. According to the EU Law you will still give the practical exam on a 250cc - 500cc.

Don't worry if you cannot speak Romanian Language ! We are here to provide services in English !

Call: (+40) 0766.368.935 And get your Motorcycle license fast along with an important experience and knowledge about riding bikes !
(+40) 0722.705.842


----------

